# Beachside St Park--or



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi All,

We have been trying to locate a nice, good campground really close to the beach and found Beachside St Park along the central Oregon coastline off Hwy 101 between Waldport and Yachats. There looks to be 9 sites right along the beach and the whole place seems too good to be true.

I was wondering if anyone has been there and if so, what did you think? Would you go back again? Why or why not?

THANKS!!!

~Rennerbee


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Rennerbee,

I don't have any direct experience with Beachside, but can offer reviews on a couple of others you might want to look into:

NEHALEM BAY S.P.






















North of Tillamook. A moderate sized park with a nice beach. The campground is open and clean. A moderate - but reasonable - hike over small dunes provides a beautiful view, and the beach is open and large.

BEVERLY BEACH S.P.





























Just North of Newport. Nice forested campground (you would not know you were at the beach in the campground), a short walk - less than 1/4 mile - to the beach. Beach is big and ideal for kite flying. A very nice area.

SOUTH BEACH S.P.





























Just South of Newport. No question you are at the beach at this one. Seperated from the ocean by sand dunes (Cuts down on wave noise), South beach is a large park, but well divided so it does not seem that big once you are settled in. A more wide open park, and another broad beach. Nice, but not as 'cozy' as Beverly.

JESSIE HONEYMAN S.P.






















South of Florence. Another forested park (like Beverly Beach), but much larger. Lots of massive sand dunes present a formidable hike to the ocean. Honeyman is largely geared to the offroad crowd and can be a bitof a party atmosphere at night. The nice thing is that once they all head out for the day, the campground tends to be fairly peaceful.

One thing that all the Oregon State Campgrounds share is great management. They are all clean and well laid out. Bathrooms are always clean and fresh (always a good sign!







). Even parks like Honeyman are well regulated with the goal of making the experience great for ALL visitors.

Wherever you end up, have a great time, and let us know what you think.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info Doug! I have heard great things about Beverly Beach as well but wasn't able to get in for the dates we were looking for (4th of July-booked already? Really...







) I am glad that South Beach got 4 smilies as that is where we landed for that weekend. My daughters b-day is on 7/3 and she decided she wanted to be at the beach for it. Well, being that it is 4th of July weekend and already December by the time we were trying to book it, South Beach was the 1st park we came to that had any opening for an RV! And we started looking up by the Sound in WA and went all the way down along the coastline (and a few lakes in between)!

Thanks again, I am going to print your response and add it to my handy dandy camping book.

BTW, when is the snow coming??????









~Brook


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi there,

Just drove through beachside when we were on our spring break trip a week or so ago. I think if you got one of the "9" spots it would absolutely rock. The sand literally is feet from your camper, and it looked like a pretty nice beach. Some of the inner spots are small and a little crowded it seemed. Site 63 or 64 has pretty direct access.

I am on sabbatical from work this summer for 2 months and we are going to do a lot of mid-week camping (skip the weekend rushes). We plan to stay a few days at beachside in august, give the kids their fill of playing in the sand.

Danny


----------

